# What about an Android Player in webOS?



## linrey (Aug 21, 2011)

This article on ZDNet proposes a player that gives access to Android apps but runs within webOS. I'd pay good money for that capability. This guy even links to this very website in his article!

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/what-the-hp-touchpad-needs-is-an-android-player/3888

Here's an excerpt:

"The truth is I like webOS much better than Android so I am not sure how I will like replacing the former with the latter. There is a lot to be said for having access to a lot of apps, however. For that reason alone I would love to see some intrepid developer create an Android Player for the TouchPad. RIM is working on one for the PlayBook so it should be possible. I am not a developer nor do I play one on the Internet so I could be wrong about that.

This Android Player would be an Android emulator that runs as an app on the TouchPad desktop. It should give access to finding and installing Android apps as if written natively for the TouchPad. One Android app could be run at a time in a single task card that could be minimized as desired. This would allow Android apps to run alongside webOS apps on the TouchPad, which would be very, very cool."


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

There has been talk of that in IRC. People are still just trying to get their hands on one though so only time will tell.

Personally, I like the other idea floating around better: Dual Boot. Though, I like android. I think the android player you're talking about would be more useful until Ice Cream Sandwich is released. Since Honeycomb source hasn't been released (and likely won't) Ice Cream Sandwich is our best shot at a nice, tablet Android interface. I haven't played with WebOS much as mine hasn't arrived yet, but from what I did play with it...well, I think I'd rather have Android. Hopefully there are replacement keyboards because I didn't really like stock. I did like the "cards" way of multitasking and managing running apps though.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to agree while the Gingerbread port is awesome and would probably be monumental as an OS for a tablet webOS is farrrr ahead of Gingerbread. The cards and notifications on this thing are so slick.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah gingie isn't really meant for tablets.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm i like this idea as webos seems pretty sweet just not many apps. Someone can figure this out id pay for it.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I still think GB should be the focus right now because as seen by the Nook, it can run great on tablets.


----------



## Avelnan (Jul 15, 2011)

Even though GB isn't for tablets, Google has, in fact, released source code for it. Which will make it easier to slap on here.


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got my phone set up like a tablet with cm7 and adw launcher and I plan to do the same on my touchpad

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## rkstarnerd (Aug 21, 2011)

"King Wataba said:


> I've got my phone set up like a tablet with cm7 and adw launcher and I plan to do the same on my touchpad
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


Do you mind telling us about your setup?


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

rkstarnerd said:


> Do you mind telling us about your setup?


 



I didn't use the orientation app because some apps run better in portrait. Other than that I followed it step by step
Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## rkstarnerd (Aug 21, 2011)

"King Wataba said:


> I didn't use the orientation app because some apps run better in portrait. Other than that I followed it step by step
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

+1

I'd much rather see an Android Player or Gingerbread running from within webOS than dual booting or replacing webOS entirely.

webOS is just too good of an OS to ditch entirely. With Android's app catalog, I'd argue it's better than Android.


----------



## linrey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm fairly geeky as a USER, but I'm pretty sure I'd rather work with a webOS interface - one that can run Android apps.

Can anyone here tell me what in the Android UI is better than webOS?


----------



## arhea (Aug 23, 2011)

An Android app player would be awesome. i have a Gtablet, the roms for it are heavy modified to work as a tablet OS. after only a few minutes with Webos its obvious that it clearly win in the usability category. if the stock browser had tabs it would be superior to androids browsers. really the main thing im looking for are the games, but wouldnt it be better to try and port iOS versions of games.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

arhea said:


> An Android app player would be awesome. i have a Gtablet, the roms for it are heavy modified to work as a tablet OS. after only a few minutes with Webos its obvious that it clearly win in the usability category. if the stock browser had tabs it would be superior to androids browsers. really the main thing im looking for are the games, but wouldnt it be better to try and port iOS versions of games.


I think that's pretty much 100% out of the question. Apple's app store is just far too locked down to see an iOS player ANYTIME soon.


----------



## arhea (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm saying port them to webOS app catalog. I've read that's its relatively easy a couple of days work not suggesting we could run iOS apps natively. Port them webOS hopefully in a few weeks as everyone gets their devices developers will realize the need for apps on webOS and we will see more asp ported


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

I 100% agree with the player route. WebOS is a much better tablet OS than GB. I have a tablet running GB and its nothing to write home about. If I could use my android apps in WebOS I would be happier than can be. I'd kick in $20+ for it.


----------



## Slvrshot (Aug 25, 2011)

Why should it be the focus. WebOS is superior to GB in just about everyway. The apps are what are important, and that is why Android is far ahead of WebOS, not because it is a better mobile OS.


----------



## Slvrshot (Aug 25, 2011)

linrey said:


> I'm fairly geeky as a USER, but I'm pretty sure I'd rather work with a webOS interface - one that can run Android apps.
> 
> Can anyone here tell me what in the Android UI is better than webOS?


Absolutely nothing. Even Honeycomb for as great as it is pales in comparison.


----------



## Slvrshot (Aug 25, 2011)

My question is how do-able is such a player? Can it be done? Would it be easier than say porting Honeycomb?


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Well my big thing right now is getting access to the Android apps I have already purchased as well as some of the android functionality. If this can be accomplished in emulation, that's all I really need.


----------



## devize (Aug 26, 2011)

So is this actually possible and if so, how difficult would it be? I read in another thread that someone is working on it, is that true?

I think this would be a far better solution than GB as webOS really is a great tablet OS. It is really only the apps that let it down. I'd rather see the devs work on this until ICS to be honest.


----------

